# Chinese clay vs Megs clay bar!!



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Ok so i managed to get my knockoff clay bar after 3 weeks of waiting!! i will be testing them on durability very soon so watch this space.


on a little side note if the chinese clay is any good then its well worth the £3 it cost for 180g. Im not holding anything to it though as im expecting it to fail miserably!!


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Wouldn't trust it tbh
Bilt hammer is cheap enough


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

I know its not to be trusted but i thought wth give it a try and compare it to a multi million pound company.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I wouldnt buy anything chinese,well..chinese food excluded.


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

ronwash said:


> I wouldnt buy anything chinese,well..chinese food excluded.


I bet at least 70% of the things you're buying are sourcing from China.


----------



## B-mah (Oct 4, 2011)

chch said:


> I bet at least 70% of the things you're buying are sourcing from China.


+1 :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

chch said:


> I bet at least 70% of the things you're buying are sourcing from China.


Thats the thing,im not buying products made in chine,its crap.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

ronwash said:


> Thats the thing,im not buying products made in chine,its crap.


What mobile phone so you have?


----------



## jonboylizard (May 4, 2011)

Everything (Nearly) comes from China,alot of the quality is substandard but,there is alot thats on the ball.
I bet you have a Iphone-prime example of Chinese engineering !
Dont knock them as if it wasnt for them we wouldnt have anything.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Didn't Junkman say that all clay was made by one U.S. company and then sold onto the various Megs, Bilt Hamber etc companies?


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

How cheap do you wnat to get!! Bilt hamber is approx £11 for 200 grammes, that is plenty enough to do 4 cars and then some. Plus no 'special' detailer needed as it works beaut with just water, £2.50ish per car. I just don't see the need to go for super cheap and probably inferior products when the products available are already great value???? Plus you had to wait 3 weeks!! 

Having said that now you have gone to the bother I hope it works but... as above for me.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

TooFunny said:


> What mobile phone so you have?


Nokia N8.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Porkypig said:


> How cheap do you wnat to get!! Bilt hamber is approx £11 for 200 grammes, that is plenty enough to do 4 cars and then some. Plus no 'special' detailer needed as it works beaut with just water, £2.50ish per car. I just don't see the need to go for super cheap and probably inferior products when the products available are already great value???? Plus you had to wait 3 weeks!!
> 
> Having said that now you have gone to the bother I hope it works but... as above for me.


Every word in stone!.:thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

rob3rto said:


> Didn't Junkman say that all clay was made by one U.S. company and then sold onto the various Megs, Bilt Hamber etc companies?


This is not correct. The US patent is, as the name can tell, only valid for the US. So they make clay all over the world: Japan, china, the UK, US (but not for sale in the US of course).

All clay can be used with water as lubricant. The original clay, Joybond from japan, was to be used with water but then someone, I guess it was a american company, came with the idea that they could make more money and sell a product, with great lubricity, wich was designed to be used with the clay.

I am not slamming Bilt Hamber (they are making awesome products) but they are not the first company who designed a clay who used only water as lubricant.

Clay from china is, as all other clays, of different quality: some is good some is bad; I have tested both types.


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

ronwash said:


> Thats the thing,im not buying products made in chine,its crap.


I'm standing behind my words, I bet at least 70% of the things you buy are coming from China. Even if they state Made in XX, raw materials are in many cases coming from China. Don't get me wrong, I'm not against your decision, it's fair that you support other continents production.

Heard a story about RayBan glasses, Made in Italy. The mark 'Made in Italy' can be put on product only when at least 60% of the product VALUE is made in Italy. What they do ? They produce the glasses fully in China for €5, import them to Italy, and make quality control for €8. Hence the centre of gravity of the value is in Italy.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

ronwash said:


> Nokia N8.


You miss my point, you have a mobile, you are buying things made in China, simple.
:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

OP - I've used this stuff a few times, and I actually quite like it. Soft, pliable, cheap and did the job it was meant to.

Better than a few others I might add. 

As far as I can see, the only downside is the wait for it to get here. 

Back to BH though, seeing as it's the best out there (IMO)


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

chch said:


> I'm standing behind my words, I bet at least 70% of the things you buy are coming from China. Even if they state Made in XX, raw materials are in many cases coming from China. Don't get me wrong, I'm not against your decision, it's fair that you support other continents production.


Yup, take Foxconn, for example. They have a few factories all over the world, but they have 13 factories in 9 cities in China. Major customers including;

Acer Inc. (Taiwan)
Amazon.com (United States)
Apple Inc. (United States)
Cisco (United States)
Dell (United States)
Hewlett-Packard (United States)
Intel (United States)
Microsoft (United States)
Motorola Mobility (United States)
Nintendo (Japan)
Nokia (Finland)
Sony (Japan)
Toshiba (Japan)
Vizio (United States)

PS-2, PS-3, X-Box*, Wii*, Kindle, iPod/iPad, Intel Motherboard, Some N8's,

* - only components are made by Foxconn.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

If you take your list and add What Flextronics make to it, you have an awful lot of everything.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> If you take your list and add What Flextronics make to it, you have an awful lot of everything.


I remember watching How It's Made, or similar show, before and something stupid like 80% of the worlds zips come out of a single factory in China :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Aw come on... pull yourself together lol :lol:

:tumbleweed:

I'll get me coat.


----------



## JakeVW (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorry to bump a reasonably old thread, but I ordered the cheap chinese clay, after waiting a month for it, it finally turned up, it's really soft and sticky, and when I rubbed my finger across it, I now have a blue finger, so it won't be going anywhere near my car. 


Now I know.....


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

The Chinese clay from eBay comes in a 3m wrapper but not sure if it is genuine 3m ( probably not ) but feels ok, can't comment on performance as weather has stopped play!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

i bought one foe 2.69 and came wrapped in 3M wrapper and does as gooder job as any!

too much brand snobbery on here


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I found it was perfect for winter when other clays need constant dunking/sitting in warm water, where-as the soft sticky Chinese clay worked a treat in the cold.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

(I'd check out the clay .. project. China made stuff needs scrutiny, but there's some good stuff ... although if too cheap I start wodnering about the makers peoples work conditions...)


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

I've tried both the 3m branded one and the other cheap one off ebay and the 3m branded one worked a treat, as said above though, the other was soft and overly sticky and leaves a trail of itself behind it so a total waste of time


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

just use blu tac its only 80 p a packet


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I orderd some of the Chinese Clay about 2 months ago-ish via a link on here. It arrived in about 10 days which I thought was very good and when I opened the suspicious looking packet I was greeted with 4 blocks of blue clay all wrapped in a clear wrapper with 3M on it. I dont know if it is 3M and a load of it has slipped out of a Warehouse or if its just fake but it was really cheap for such a large amount of Clay. I will use as soon as I get a warmer day but I will also make sure that I use plenty of Lube with it aswell.


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Mine arrived this morning. Seems a bit on the soft side compared to the Dodo Supernatural I usually use but for just over £5 for two big lumps of it I'll give it a try and see how it goes


----------



## JakeVW (Oct 31, 2012)

Mine came in just a clear wrapper, no 3m writing or whatever, but it looked like it had been painted blue, it left blue on the wrapper and it left blue on my finger, I might try it on a small inconspicuous part of the car to see if it leaves any marks. 

£2.50 so not a big loss, but still a loss non the less.

And it's really soft and sticky, it might just be because it's quite warm in the office, but it's really soft compared to any other clay I've felt.


----------

